# The Primarchs by Various Authors - Book Trailer and Other Information



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*THE STORY*

Created in the Emperor’s own image, the primarchs had long thought themselves to be princes of the universe and masters of their own destiny – they led the Space Marine Legions in glorious conquest of the galaxy, and no enemy of the Imperium could stand against them. However, even amongst this legendary brotherhood, the seeds of dissent had been sown long before the treacherous Warmaster Horus declared his grand heresy. 

*WATCH THE TRAILER*






*ABOUT THE BOOK*

Gathered within this anthology are four novellas focusing on some of the mightiest warriors and leaders that mankind has ever known – Fulgrim, Lion El’Jonson, Ferrus Manus and the twin primarchs Alpharius and Omegon – and the roles that they may have yet to play in a war which threatens to change the face of the Imperium forever.

*READ/LISTEN TO AN EXTRACT*

Print
Audio 

*PRE-ORDER THE BOOK*

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-primarchs.html.

UK Prices:

£7.99 Novel
£6.50 eBook
£20.00 MP3

US Prices:

$8.99 Novel
$7.99 eBook
$30.00 MP3

See the Book's Page for Main Prices.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Personally this just seems like one of the better if not the best book trailers they've made so far, I approve


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought that the best trailer that they did so far was the one for Prospero Burns/A Thousand Sons, but that's just me, maybe. I'd probably like this trailer more if I liked the cover art though.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I thought that the best trailer that they did so far was the one for Prospero Burns/A Thousand Sons, but that's just me, maybe. I'd probably like this trailer more if I liked the cover art though.


That, and _The First Heretic_'s. It was the short scripts from the authors which increased the anticipation tenfold.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Honestly, if thats what many of these 'trailers' are like than I'm glad this is the only one I have seen. Because to be honest, that was just complete rubbish in my opinion.

Some slightly dramatic music and a few close-ups? Cannot for the life of me see how that would get anyone more interested in having the book.


----------

